# Wie funktioniert das Hut-Spiel?



## TirimTimTim (25. Juli 2005)

Es gibt da so ein seeeeehr komisches spiel , was ich einfach nicht kapiere...das Hutspiel! Ich hoffe einfach mal das hier jemand das Spiel kennt und weiß wie es geht...
Ich versuch jetzt mal zu erklären wie es so ungefähr abläuft...
es gibt einen Spielleiter und sagen wir spieler 1 , 2 und 3.
Der spielleiter sagt: "Ich gebe spieler 1 den hut , spieler 1 gibt den hut an spieler 2. , der gibt in an spieler 3. Wer hat den hut jetzt ?"

So ungefähr läuft das ab und man muss herausfinden wer den hut hat...und es ist nicht spieler 3 (glaub ich)

bitte um schnelle hilfe
thx


----------



## Blümchen (25. Juli 2005)

*Re: wie funktioniert das hut spiel ?*

Hallo,

ja was sagt er denn?  :suspekt:  :suspekt: 

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## TirimTimTim (25. Juli 2005)

*Re: wie funktioniert das hut spiel ?*

sry, hab ausversehn enter gedrückt ^^


----------



## Blümchen (25. Juli 2005)

*Re: wie funktioniert das hut spiel ?*

Hallo,

hmm ich weßi nicht ob dass das gleiche ist was ich meine. Ich kenne das nur es sind drei Hüte darunter gibts eine Kugel und die wird dann vertauscht und der Zuschauer muss dann raten wo die Kugel ist. Meinst du das ?

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## TirimTimTim (25. Juli 2005)

*Re: wie funktioniert das hut spiel ?*

nein...das mein ich nicht...das spiel läuft rein kommunikativ ab...


----------



## Blümchen (25. Juli 2005)

*Re: wie funktioniert das hut spiel ?*

Hallo,

nee du dann kenne ich das leider nicht. Man muss ja net alles kennen   

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## Tobias Menzel (25. Juli 2005)

*Re: wie funktioniert das hut spiel ?*

Wenn der Spielleiter sagt





> "Ich gebe spieler 1 den hut , spieler 1 gibt den hut an spieler 2. , der gibt in an spieler 3. Wer hat den hut jetzt ?"


, hat er in dem Momemt wohl den Hut noch. ^^
.


----------



## MCIglo (25. Juli 2005)

*Re: wie funktioniert das hut spiel ?*

Sofern es überhaupt einen Hut gibt!


----------



## BaLaYaR (26. Juli 2005)

*Re: wie funktioniert das hut spiel ?*

Der spielleiter sagt: "Ich gebe spieler 1 den hut , spieler 1 gibt den hut an spieler 2. , der gibt in an spieler 3. Wer hat den hut jetzt ?" 

Ich würde jetzt mal ganz krass behaupten das Spieler 3 den Hut noch hat o0 --> kapier ich nicht hmhmhm

Somit kenne ich das "Spiel" auch nicht.


----------



## TirimTimTim (26. Juli 2005)

*Re: wie funktioniert das hut spiel ?*

Spieler 3 hat den hut ja eben nicht...hinter dem spiel gibt es irgendein system was man herausfinden muss...anzahl der genannten silben z.b.(nur eine behauptung)


----------



## JohannesR (26. Juli 2005)

*Re: wie funktioniert das hut spiel ?*

Was zur Hölle...? Das ist mir völlig neu, dass die Anzahl der Silben in einem Satz die pysikalische Position von Materie verändern können. Dann habe ich jetzt ja, mit etwas Glück, meinen geplanten Einkauf schon erledigt. 

Btw: Ich würde gerne auf §12 der Netiquette hinweisen. Danke.


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. Juli 2005)

*Re: wie funktioniert das hut spiel ?*

Also wenn Person 3 den Hut nicht hat...
Dann hab ich ihn, ich hab mich als Person 3 verkleidet, und mir gegen die Regeln des Spiels den Hut angeignet 



			
				Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was zur Hölle...? Das ist mir völlig neu, dass die Anzahl der Silben in einem Satz die pysikalische Position von Materie verändern können. Dann habe ich jetzt ja, mit etwas Glück, meinen geplanten Einkauf schon erledigt.



Nein, dafür hattest du eine Silbe zuviel.
Aber danke dass du meinen Kühlschrank aufgefüllt hast


----------



## JohannesR (26. Juli 2005)

*Re: wie funktioniert das hut spiel ?*

Gib mir meine verdammten Einkäufe zurück


----------



## Tobias Menzel (26. Juli 2005)

*Re: wie funktioniert das hut spiel ?*



> Das ist mir völlig neu, dass die Anzahl der Silben in einem Satz die pysikalische Position von Materie verändern können


Noch nie was von Zaubersprüchen gehört?  ;-) (die Leute verwenden auch häufig Hüte, von daher...)
.


----------



## Mauli der Maulwurf (11. Juli 2006)

Aaaalso..ich weiss, wie das Hütchen-Spiel funktioniert...
Es gibt da eine bestimmte Regel, die man beachten MUSS
Sie nennt sich: "die eiserne Hütchen-Regel"
und die besagt:




VERRATE NIEMALS JEMANDEM WIE DAS SPIEL FUNKTIONIERT!!

Man muss von alleine drauf kommen...wenn man lang genug zuhört (und das sollte durch absolute aufmerksamkeit geprägt sein)
dann wird man das Spiel verstehen.


----------



## Rena Hermann (11. Juli 2006)

Mauli der Maulwurf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...wenn man lang genug zuhört (und das sollte durch absolute aufmerksamkeit geprägt sein) dann wird man das Spiel verstehen.


Ich glaub mittlerweile - nachdem er jetzt ein knappes Jahr Zeit zum Nachdenken hatte - hat er's schon rausgefunden.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (11. Juli 2006)

ROTFL 
Postverlängerung


----------



## cmyk-vienna (19. Juli 2006)

Das hört sich an wie die Regeln des Fight Club. Nur ohne aufs-Maul-hauen


----------



## breytex (6. Dezember 2006)

ich bin jetzt mal spielverdärber...
Da ich auch gesucht und nix gefunden hab ^^
Eine aus meiner Klasse hat damit angefangen, und da ich kein hütchenspieler bin, kann ich es ja auch auflösen 

Also... Das spiel ist für leute, die es nicht sehen nicht zu durchschauen.

Es hat immer DER den Hut, der als letztes was sagt...
d.h. wenn der wissende spieler sagt 
"uch gebe den hut peter, wer hat ihn?" 
und in dem moment sagt Maria: "hmm keine ahnung"
dann hat maria den hut, und der Wissende löst es auch genau so auf.

Macht keiner einen Laut, hat der Wissende selbst den Hut.

Ich hab 30 min gebraucht um drauf zu kommen...
Ist eigentlich zu schaffen


----------



## King Euro (8. Dezember 2006)

Schlimm wenn ich die Erklärung nicht ganz verstehe?
Also bekommt man den Hut indem man was sagt nachdem nach dem Hut gefragt wurde?

("nachdem nach dem.." is klar Mark.. )


----------



## breytex (8. Dezember 2006)

erfasst.
fragt der wissende 
"wer hat den hut" und du sagst dan "hmm" dann hast du den hut...

verstreichen mehrere Sekunden ohne das jemand was sagt, hat der fragende den hut.


----------



## King Euro (8. Dezember 2006)

Und dann?  


PS: Beachte mal die Groß-/Kleinschreibung ein wenig mehr.


----------

